

Ask HN:  Reverse phone lookup API - MagnitudeSw

Is there an API that takes a phone number and will give me the business name?
======
NewHighScore
A quick Google search brings up Whitepages.com
<http://developer.whitepages.com/docs>

You should have better luck asking questions like this at StackOverflow.com
<http://stackoverflow.com/search?q=%5Bapi%5D+reverse+lookup>

------
blakdawg
The industry term for what you're (approximately) looking for is CNAM, a
search on that should be fruitful.

------
there
when i worked on a voip pbx product, we used an http api from targusinfo for
looking up caller id names to cache and pass to end users.

<http://targusinfo.com/industries/dsp/identification/>

